# Improving an older resort to cater to exchangers' tastes, what items are MUST haves?



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 8, 2008)

Older Colorado resort, I am on the board, and we still love the place and stayed there in July.  To me, the 3 bedrooms are very nice, but the two bedrooms have lower ceilings (the 3 beds are above and are vaulted, with a loft area and 3rd bedroom).  

Kitchens are new, mostly.  I was under the impression that we had remodeled every kitchen identically, but our board's walkthrough of every unit was enlightening, because we basically don't have solid-surface countertops everywhere, just most of them, and the cabinets are all newer than originally, but some were obviously replaced earlier on, and those were not redone during the big refurb.  

The huge decks are new, built with TREX, about six years ago.  They are in great condition.  

I pushed hard to get Select Comfort king beds in the masters (which are overwhelming the small master bedrooms now, which previous had queens).  We bought the same ones that are in the Hyatts, so we feel really good about that decision, even though it's a bit crowded in that room now.  

We also have new drapes and bedspreads.  

It was obvious that the previous boards have replaced furniture only when necessary in the past, because we have a mish-mosh of upholstered furniture, but the wood furniture is identical.  

Anyway, we are going to be replacing upholstered furniture and carpet, and we plan to repaint, including all the old stained woodwork that is pretty beaten up.  We have a model unit that looks great, with all the previously stained wood now painted a nice tan color, and it looks very nice, even better than I imagined it would.  

The units are practically a blank slate, and I just was wondering what you would all suggest for furnishings, electronics, etc., or if you have any other ideas.  Bathrooms are standard baths, and I don't see how we could do whirlpool tubs, so that is out.  

Also, what do you think of solid oak dressers, nightstands and end tables?  We have had them in a medium oak for many years, and they are still in great shape.  I hate to get rid of them.  They are rather contemporary.  

The kitchens seem to need better appliances than the standard ones, too.  Is that important to you?   

Any ideas would be much appreciated.  The resort has pictures at www.twinrivers.org


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 8, 2008)

One of the most important to me is a couple of comfortable chairs for when we sit and read. Some TS just don't have any. ( I hate that!!)


----------



## djp (Oct 8, 2008)

three things that always speak to me of an upper end resort are granite counters, stainless appliances, and a flat panel tv


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice large, quiet ceiling fans in the bedrooms - not over the dining room table.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 8, 2008)

I was looking at that pair of leather chairs on Costco.com that are going to have a rebate starting tomorrow.  They look nice, and they are only $599 delivered, but of course there would be sales tax.  

The chairs we have now are pink, which is ridiculous in the mountains, and the cushions are as flat as a pancake.  The chairs are just hard to sit on, so we need something of quality.  They kept some of the older blue chairs, too.  I cannot believe anyone would think those are okay to keep them this long.  I am ready to order 26 pairs of those Costco chairs and just get them delivered tomorrow, but there are all those other board members that have to make decisions, too.   :rofl:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 8, 2008)

djp said:


> three things that always speak to me of an upper end resort are granite counters, stainless appliances, and a flat panel tv


 The counters the old board chose are very nice, but they are solid-surface, not granite.  They have a speckle finish in them, but it is more of a grey color, which would go fabulously with stainless steel appliances.  

I noticed that Sam's Club has a full appliance package, GE stainless, and it's only about $2,200.  I spent more on my refrigerator than that!  I would love to get those, too, but we have a few years of fees coming in to replace everything.  Love the idea of stainless steel appliances.  

We are discussing a flat panel television that is mounted on the stone above the fireplace, and a stereo/receiver and DVD player of some sort.  This is a learning experience for me, that is for sure.


----------



## stmartinfan (Oct 8, 2008)

Really good reading lights.  So frustrating in many places to have no lamps beside the chairs or a light on only one side of the bed.

Comfortable chairs in colors that don't show stains easily.  Decent enough cookware that you can actually cook something in it!


----------



## linsj (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't care if the countertops are granite or not. (I can't tell if they are!) And stainless appliances don't appeal to me; they are always full of fingerprints. White appliances make the kitchen look bigger; I hate black ones.

Here's what matters to me:
*free wifi
*comfortable sofabed (Lazyboy has a good one)
*comfortable chairs in the living room + one in the bedroom
*plenty of lamps
*DVD player with more features than play only
*lounge chair on the balcony (if it has a balcony/lanai)
*microwave with more than on/off buttons (I like a popcorn setting)
*storage containers for leftovers, cutting board, sharp knives
*coasters
*good quality mattress
*plenty of towel racks in the bathroom, including both sides of the sink
*plenty of hangers for the number of people allowed
*thick towels and washcloths


----------



## barndweller (Oct 8, 2008)

I agree with linsj. I just returned from a week at 4 Seasons Aviara, one of the highest rated resorts in the US. They do not have granite counters. They are solid surface grey speckle. They do not have the newest stainless major appliances. They are higher quality and white but in perfect working order. It is the little things in the kitchens that make them outstanding like top quality knives that are sharp. Like good quality pots and pans. Like quality stainless service that doesn't bend when serving food. A drawer full of needed serving utensils like slotted spoon, ice cream scooper, wine cork puller, measuring spoons and cups, barbeque utensils. There was casserole dishes, microwaveable/storage containers, a cookie sheet. Things that are often missing in other resorts.

Important to us was the top quality gas barbeques that are clean and in excellent working condition. The patio/decks had confortable furnature including a lounge chair.

The interior decor was soothing colors, a pale yellowish cream color with co-ordinating draperies and furnature. Certainly a flat screen TV and in room wi-fi are important in todays timeshare. But, if the cable system must be the best available and not just basic TV. Front desk is really important. Friendly, welcoming staff, responsive to questions and needs of the guests. 

Not many resorts have the budget available to the likes of Aviara but paint is cheep. Friendly, responsive customer service costs no more than that supplied by unresponsive employees. 

We much prefer a comfortable easy chair over a designer chair that is only there to look good. Sometimes, easy maintenence seems to win out by default. Leather (which I have in my own home) is really pretty easy to maintain and wears well. At that price it may be a good choice!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for those idea, linsj and Julie!

We have a management company that is not "on site" because they manage four other resorts.  They have a building in downtown Winter Park, about five miles down the road, but they should always be available by phone without problems.  I hope they are friendly to the exchangers, but I can only hope they are always courteous to exchangers and owners alike.  

You are right about paint--it is cheap, and such an easy thing to do.  I am pushing hard to get that painting done, and the colors they chose were really lovely, and very neutral.  The resort is in the mountains, and tans/ off-whites are good.  I wouldn't mind a wall or two painted a different color, like sage or even light brown, but I am no designer, and I doubt we will pay one, either.  

Comfortable sofabeds can be a challenge.  I think most are uncomfortable.  Is there a  brand that is better?  Would anyone have any ideas on that?  

Good knives are a terrible problem in timeshares.  I agree wholeheartedly on that one.  One of the board members is really wanting a good quality knife set, and he is also wanting to replace pots and pans more often than in the past.  It seems like an easy and inexpensive thing to me, and he is the president, so we probably will do it.  

The units have great stuff in the kitchens, like plastic containers with lids, nice cookie sheets, and even a crock pot (this is ski country).  I hate the microwaves and want to replace those as soon as we can, but then again, that appliance package with Sam's has a nice microwave included, so I think we have to wait on it.  

We need some adirondack chairs for the decks.  That would be so nice, and they aren't very expensive.  

Keep the ideas coming!  

What colors for living room furniture?, since this is a blank slate we are working on here.  I like the brown leather chairs that Costco has.  I wonder what color for the sofa in that same room?  Florals are not very logical for the mountains, and what brand? 

I was going to bring up a suggestion at the owners' meeting on November 8th.  I was thinking perhaps we should put another queen bed in the loft area of the 3 bedrooms, which is huge (and wasted space), with just a card table and another sofabed that is rarely used.  We could forget the sofabed in the living room that way.  I would love to get rid of half the sofabeds in the resort.  Beds are just better, and the loft bed would be more private.  I dislike sofabeds.  

The second bedroom on the main level is identical in all 26 units, and we have twin beds in that room now.  It is much bigger than the master bedroom (you never see that happen in any other resort).  I think we should move the king bed to the bigger bedroom, then put a queen back in the old master.  Then there would be plenty of room for a chaise lounge in the now master bedroom because the large wall is 14 feet.  (There is no adjoining bathroom for either bedroom).  

One of the other board members is opposed to that idea because he brings his grandchildren, and they would like to have their own beds.  I think that is a ridiculous argument, and I would doubt that most people want twin beds, so I want to ask owners what they think.  

This resort is 28 years old and lacks amenities that we take for granted when we travel.  I love the place, though.  I cannot help it because it was our first timeshare purchase when our daughter was 10 months old, and now she is 28.  We cannot walk away, even though we have thought about it many times.


----------



## lprstn (Oct 8, 2008)

*Amenities are a MUST!!!!*

A splash pool area for families, a nice pool near nice scenary. Hey an onsite waterpark never hurts.


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 8, 2008)

Wifi internet connection is HIGHLY desired!  FREE Wifi is definitely a draw and something that I look for when traveling...even on vacation. 

While many like the notion that they are away and on vacation, the laptop computer is much more of a personal appliance connecting us with friends, family, TUG as well as news in info.  It needs to connect to the outside world to be useful.  It's really more desirable than a phone in the unit these days.

As for the furniture, brown is, eh, well,  brown.   It's in right now and will be dated at some point in time.   Still, it's likely to be acceptable longer than pink, orange or some other bright color.

I'm not sure stainless appliances are something I need or want at a t/s.   Good working appliances, with an ice maker in the refrigerator and well stocked pots, pans, plastics, salt, peper, coffe maker and filters, cooking utensils and good size microwave go far.   I've seen blenders at some places which are also used by us when there.

I also echo the statement about good BBQ's.  I was floored when I found out on site that HHV didn't have BBQ's, nearly questioning how it could be a t/s property without them.   SCI still has charcoal units and frankly, it's a pain.  Gas grills are more useful when on vacation in a t/s in my opinion.  I'm not sure how they did it but Gardens have a timer on the gas supply so they aren't left on all day and night.

At SCI we generally have small units in an older resort and flat screens made a huge difference when the units were re-done.  They also didn't replace the cabinetry but had them refaced which helped stretch the budget a long ways.

Paint, while cheaper than beds and furniture, is NOT as cheap as you might think.   As it's petrolium based, it tends to run more than one thinks when you do a resort.   It obviously should be done regularly, but don't be surprised if the cost estimate is higher than you would have thought.


----------



## Nancy (Oct 8, 2008)

*Twins in bedroom 2*

I like twins in second bedroom, plus a TV.


----------



## sstamm (Oct 8, 2008)

barndweller said:


> I agree with linsj. I just returned from a week at 4 Seasons Aviara, one of the highest rated resorts in the US. They do not have granite counters. They are solid surface grey speckle. They do not have the newest stainless major appliances. They are higher quality and white but in perfect working order. It is the little things in the kitchens that make them outstanding like top quality knives that are sharp. Like good quality pots and pans. Like quality stainless service that doesn't bend when serving food. A drawer full of needed serving utensils like slotted spoon, ice cream scooper, wine cork puller, measuring spoons and cups, barbeque utensils. There was casserole dishes, microwaveable/storage containers, a cookie sheet. Things that are often missing in other resorts.
> 
> Important to us was the top quality gas barbeques that are clean and in excellent working condition. The patio/decks had confortable furnature including a lounge chair.



I agree that the items in the kitchen should be of good quality.  It would be nice to have one non-stick skillet or griddle in addition to good quality pots and pans.

Personally, having knives, pots and pans, utensils, silverware, dishes, etc. of good quality (and having enough of them) is much more important to me than whether the appliances are stainless steel or the countertops are granite.  On the other hand, most updated kitchen have those 2 features and they do make a nice first impression.

Like others have said, good reading lamps are important.  There should be one on each side of the master bed.

Again, this is just my personal opinion, and I realize it is a trendy thing to do, but I really dislike the TV over the fireplace.  With most fireplaces, especially if they have a raised hearth, the TV ends up way too high, and it is umcomfortable for viewing and hard on the neck.

Sounds like you have some great ideas.  I'm sure the owners will appreciate the efforts.


----------



## barndweller (Oct 8, 2008)

I would suggest muted stripes on the sofas. Very nuetral as far as other decorating is concerned. Avoid florals or anything that isn't some sort of geometric shape. At least one nice sized upholstered (or leather-like) chair in a co-ordinating nuetral color with either an ottoman or recliner design. We enjoyed the recliner at  Grand Timber in Breckenridge. Think about a murphy bed in the loft/3rd bedroom. That allows for comfort over yet another sofabed. The area could remain a sitting area for those that don't use the loft as a sleeping space. Push for the best bed linens the resort can afford. Believe me, better quality wears better and will last longer. Not to mention it looks & feels better.

Free wi-fi is really big. I personally don't need it (no laptop) but it is a really big desire of todays exchangers. Marriott charges for it. Shame on them.

Be careful not to make furnature too large and dwarf the space. Sheraton Desert Oasis has stupid oversized furnature that makes the units uncomfortable. I think the designer they hired must have laughed all the way to the bank!

It is a shame that HOAs don't get more input from owners & exchangers when they refurbish. Designer's may have a nack for choosing colors and little decorative touches but the actual occupants are much better at identifying what makes a room comfortable and inviting. I would much rather have warm and comfortable than trendy. Trendy will quickly become "yesterday." Things like granite counters & stainless appliances are too trendy. They will be obsolete in a few years.

I disagree with UWSurfer about paint. Relative to other decorating options, paint is cheap. Good painters, on the other hand, are not! Sloppy paint jobs can ruin an otherwise very nice room. And lack of ongoing maintenence (touch-up as needed) sets non-rated apart from 5* resorts. There wasn't a mark on a single wall or fingerprints on a single doorjamb at Aviara. You gotta believe that they have an ongoing program for paint touch-up.


----------



## 1st Class (Oct 8, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The chairs we have now are pink, which is ridiculous in the mountains...



I couldn't agree more.  It's important to me that resort furnishings reflect the region I'm visiting.  I've never been to Colorado, but I would like to see lodge style furnishings as you suggest -- large comfortable leather chairs, oak tables and lodge theme bedding, (geometrics, rocky mountain or Native American maybe?).  I also like the post and beam look of the entryway -- is this theme carried into the lobby as well?

Also, since in-room jetted tubs are out of the question, perhaps hot tubs placed on the decks of each unit would serve the same purpose.  (A jacuzzi of some kind is non-negotiable for me since I don't have one at home!)

Sounds like the loft is under-utilized and think your plan is a good one.  I also agree that beds are better than sofabeds, and prefer queen beds to twins.  

I also agree with Barndweller on the kitchen equipment.  I do a fair amount of cooking while vacationing and it just feels more comfortable to have good quality utensils, pots and pans and covered plastic containers.

I like granite countertops but if you have solid surface in excellent condition, I would keep those and replace them with granite as needed.  I don't care if the appliances are stainless steel as long as they are fairly new and everything works.

I was at Marriott's KoOlina this summer and I liked that they not only had plenty of BBQs, but also the tools I used were borrowed from the adjacent pool building.  The tools and BBQs were nice and clean too!

I hope these ideas are helpful.  I also hope that your board appreciates your hard work.  I know the owners and guests will!


----------



## Janie (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Cindy:

Every time I go to Twin Rivers, I daydream about what could be done to improve the units.  So, I have a lot of suggestions!  (Now, please keep in mind that I haven't been there in several years, so I haven't seen any of the renovations except in pictures.  Some of my ideas may well already be in place.)

The Twin Rivers units have a really nice floor plan with great potential, and I'm so excited to see what the board has accomplished when we go again this winter.

OK, here are some ideas.

Moldings, doors, and trim:  The units were built using the very cheapest available.  It would't cost much and would improve the look of the unit greatly if the doors were replaced with solid pine panel doors and updated moldings.

I'm happy that the drapes, bedspreads, and upholstered furniture are being replaced! Leather chairs are a great idea!

Higher-end artwork and decor really help raise a unit above the average for me.  Twin Rivers already has nice artwork--I'd love to see more local or regional artists prints.  Nice candles and candle holders would be appreciated.  Nicer table lamps would be an improvement.

I don't care much about stainless steel appliances or granite--as long as the kitchen is up-to-date and clean that's what counts.  However, high-end cookware, knives, dishes, glassware, etc. really make a big difference--and only a small investment.

Please, no vinyl flooring in kitches, baths, entries.  It also looks like someone was trying to cut costs, no matter how nice it is. Ceramic or stone tile gives the impression of quality and doesn't cost that much more.

Cheap/outdated light fixtures (ceiling lights, chandeliers) are another thing that really dates a place.  I don't remember what the ones at Twin Rivers look like, so maybe they're already just fine.

The oak furniture is OK--it's solid and in pretty good condition the last time we were there, although they look at bit dated.  If I remember correctly, the drawers have no pulls on them.  Adding some nice hardware would be an inexpensive way to update them.

New dining room chairs would be nice.  The ones in my unit look like cheap 1980s office furniture, and the upholstery is worn and soiled.  Updated oak chairs to match the current table would be great!

I agree with you about the loft:  it isn't really well-configured with the sofa bed, table, and (again really ugly) chairs.  Another queen bed would be better, I think.

Love the idea of the flat-panel TV over the fireplace!    I think you guys have already added a second TV in the master bedroom?  That will be much appreciated!

The fireplace inserts could be updated:  the one in my unit was so dirty that you couldn't see the fire through it.  Maybe those have already been replaced.

Re: decor, please no florals or girly colors like mauve and aqua.  I'd be OK with it, but my husband and sons moan and groan when we visit a timeshare that is aggressively feminine.  Also, please no bears, moose, or fish stuff.   I guess for a ski timeshare, I really liked the units at Grand Timber Lodge  in Breck (and the outdoor hot tubs there)

Speaking of which, I know that we can't have a swimming pool, but could we swing a year-round outdoor hot tub with some nice landscaping around it?

And, one final thought, would it be possible to plant some trees between the complex and the highway?  Those of us with units that face the highway and train tracks would really appreciate it!

Thanks for listening!

Oh, please keep the twin beds.  You could move them to a different bedroom, and claim the big room for the master. But we always bring other families or relatives with us to stay in the three BR unit. Siblings, friends, cousins, etc. don't want to sleep together in the same bed so having the twins makes a big difference.


----------



## barndweller (Oct 8, 2008)

Rick and Cindy, you could over time, turn your resort into one of those "hidden gems." Not a flashy big brand wannabe but one of those places we all love that we tend to keep for our own use. I have mine and, although those that demand all the flash & glitz would pass it by, we return several times a year as owners and as exchangers because it is so comfortable and well managed. The decor is a bit dated but furnishings are comfy. The kitchens are better equiped than most I've seen. The grounds are lovely, not over the top but very pleasing. The staff is outstanding. First time exchangers are always pleasantly surprised and rate it well. That's what you should aim for. Make your resort a place that people love to come for vacation during any season because it provides a pleasant, relaxing, comfortable place for their family, with little touches that ordinary folks appreciate. (Think good gas barbeques instead of fancy on site restaraunt.) Let the big name brands duke it out trying to out-do each other with all the glitz while driving potential owners away with their exhorbitant MF. Good for you for taking such an active interest in your resort. Hats off to you.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 8, 2008)

*A few thoughts*



rickandcindy23 said:


> The counters the old board chose are very nice, but they are solid-surface, not granite.  They have a speckle finish in them, but it is more of a grey color, which would go fabulously with stainless steel appliances.
> 
> I noticed that Sam's Club has a full appliance package, GE stainless, and it's only about $2,200.  I spent more on my refrigerator than that!  I would love to get those, too, but we have a few years of fees coming in to replace everything.  Love the idea of stainless steel appliances.
> 
> We are discussing a flat panel television that is mounted on the stone above the fireplace, and a stereo/receiver and DVD player of some sort.  This is a learning experience for me, that is for sure.



Flat screens by all means - both because people like them and they open up space/table tops.  DVD a must.  Stereo/surround sound nice touch. Warning: We looked at stainless steel for appliances but our housekeeping department begged us not to do it. They are IMPOSSIBLE to keep looking nice as water marks, finger prints and stains show up despite the "stainless" name.  We decided to stick with upgraded appliances but in white. Oh, get smooth top stoves both for looks and easier maintenance.


----------



## Jbart74 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Sorry if I repeat some ideas here*

Cindy,

These are a few of my favorite things in a Timeshare unit:

1. Non-stick skillets and pots.  They don't have to be top notch, but it helps to leave a little countertop card reminding people to use the rubber utensils that are provided in the drawers.  Some people just aren't familiar with the proper use and care of non-stick surfaces.

2. Quiet ceiling fans in EVERY room.

3. Sofabeds are horrible.  If you MUST have one, I would check out Jennifer Convertibles Brand.  The most comfortable I've ever slept on, and I grew up up sleeping on TS sofabeds   But if you can avoid sofabeds completely, please do so.

4. Comfortable chairs on the patio/deck area.  I hate getting to a TS with a great deck, great view, and two flimsy plastic chairs that I can buy for $5 at Sams or Costco.  What a HUGE disappointment!!!  We go places we like, presumably we like to sit outside and enjoy it, right?  I love to read on the deck but usually have to drag a somewhat more comfortable chair from the living room out to the deck.

5. That brings me to comfortable reading chairs in the living room, or other areas of the unit.  PLEASE!!!!  

6. And the reading lamps to support such activities with REAL lightbulbs.  Compact fluorescents are great for making dark places slightly brighter, but they are horrible for reading and can cause serious eye damage to readers who spend many hours reading under them.

7. Buy the $150 pillows and the $100 sheets... if you can.  It makes everyone feel like royalty, especially if maybe they can't or won't afford them at home.  I just did recently and it was the best thing I've done for myself in years!  (as for Select Comfort Beds, do your research on them.  They tend to last only a few years at best.  That's from my research.  I was about to buy a King Select Comfort but changed my mind after three days of research online)

8. As a younger TS guy, I'll offer one up for both me and all of your children who vacation with you.  MP3 capable DVD/CD players attached to some decent speakers.  Many people record hundreds of songs in MP3 format to one CD. (or thousands to one DVD) Having a DVD/CD player that is MP3 compatible is really important now and will be standard in just a few years.  So if you're gonna buy new players, get them MP3 compatible. 

9. Salt, Pepper, Sugar, Dry Creamer paks supplied at least for check in, and perhaps also available at the front desk for later in the week.  (slightly off topic, but I hate not having that when I check-in) 

10. Granite and Stainless is pretty, but clean and functional is much more important.

Okay, I'm done for now.

Good for you for gathering all of this data for your owners and board!

Good Luck!

John


----------



## Jbart74 (Oct 8, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> Warning: We looked at stainless steel for appliances but our housekeeping department begged us not to do it. They are IMPOSSIBLE to keep looking nice as water marks, finger prints and stains show up despite the "stainless" name.




If you decide to go with stainless, check out 'Brushed Stainless.'  That's what I've got in my kitchen.  We are messy, I'll admit it, but the appliances never show any fingerprints, smudges, or watermarks.  I love them!  They get cleaned once a month, not because they are dirty, but because I feel bad that I haven't cleaned them more often.  The tile kitchen floor needs to be cleaned twice a day!

JMHO

John


----------



## linsj (Oct 8, 2008)

For furniture colors: How about navy and spruce green? They blend with your location and don't look dirty all the time.


----------



## rsnash (Oct 8, 2008)

I'd rather sleep on a futon than a fold out sofa bed.


----------



## stmartinfan (Oct 9, 2008)

Twin beds in a second bedroom are preferred for me, too.  We have two daughters who have never been able to sleep together - so we are always pleased to see a room with twin beds.  Often in hotels, even though there are two queen beds, we end up having to add a cot so they don't have to sleep together.


----------



## PrairieGirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I find it impressive that you are doing so much homework - your fellow owners should be very proud of their board!

A gas grill (BBQ) on your wonderful deck is a MUST - we even take our own little one along if a T/S doesn't have one.  Hey, it's my holiday and hubby loves to cook if a BBQ is involved!

About the sofa bed dilema, I actually slept on on that was comfortable (isn't that an oxymoron?).  It was in my SIL's motor home and it had an air bed for the mattress.  Don't know the brand.  Someone finally got it right!  But I must say, I have always liked the fact that WorldMark uses Murphy beds rather than sofa beds.  Besides saving space, they are easier to put away when used.  I have never slept on one myself, but my guests do tell me that they have been comfortable.

Also, several of the WorldMarks that we have stayed in had the ability to "bridge" the two twins in the second bedroom to create another King.  This involved more than just pushing the two twins together - there was some sort of top that they put over the mattress before putting the sheets on.  Again, I didn't try it myself, but our guests have always said it was great.  Maybe you can find a WorldMark owner who can get you the details.  This seems to be the best of both worlds.

And for me, free in-room Wifi trumps a flat screen TV.  We rarely watch TV on holidays.  Same with the granite and stainless kitchen.  While it certainly IS top end, as long as the kitchen is serviceable, good knives, quality dishes and flatware and nice wine glasses are a better bang for the buck IMHO.

But that is why you posted this question, right?  You are getting LOTS of opinions from timeshare users.  Way to go!

I'm going to put this resort on my list of places to visit in a few years.....

LeAnn


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree with comfortable chairs, recliners preferably and good reading lamps in living room and bedroom. I hate dim lights. Also, good quality towels and linens. We stayed at a really nice resort that had Motel 6 towels, tiny and thin and it was very unimpressive. Good knives and especially firm and comfortable beds. DVD players in living room and bedroom and stereo systems are nice. In the mountains, I think nice touches would be popcorn poppers and a free bag of popcorn. Fireplaces that work, at least with gas etc.
Liz


----------



## Steve (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Cindy,

This is a great project you are working on...upgrading your resort...and it's cool that you are getting input from a lot of timeshare travelers here on TUG.  Here are my preferences:

I like flat screen TVs, but I prefer that they not be over the fireplace.  A nice painting/print...such as a mountain landscape scene since you are in Colorado...is a more classy look over the fireplace than the TV. Also, as has been previously mentioned, most TVs over fireplaces are too high to be viewed comfortably (unless the room is huge and the sofa is clear at the other end).

I prefer a king or queen bed in the 2nd bedroom rather than twins.  I often invite my parents to come on timeshare vacations, and it's very nice to have one large bed for them in the guest bedroom.  Obviously, with teenage children, it would be better to have the twins.  Preferences on this seem to vary based on family size, ages, and how people travel.

Whatever theme you go with (mountain, rustic, contemporary, traditional, etc), carry it throughout the whole timeshare.  It's much more appealing when there are complimentary colors and decor throughout all of the rooms.  I prefer darker colors for a resort in the mountains.  Comfortable chairs, good lighting, and free wifi...as others have mentioned...are all very important.

Good luck with your redecorating!

Steve


----------



## Charlie D. (Oct 9, 2008)

My 2 cents worth:  

Sofa beds suck but just about every resort has one.  A cheap way for resorts to add 2 people to the accommodations list.  We have a pretty expensive hide-a-bed and the bars still kill anyone that weighs more than 100 pounds. If it ever came to it, we’d take an air mattress for our grandkids to sleep on.

Actual comfort beats looks any day as far as easy chairs are concerned.

Agree with the flat screens

Good solid oak is OK for me in the bedroom – I’m just looking for somewhere to put my underwear in anyway.

Nice paint and artwork goes a long way to giving one that “wow” feeling when first entering a unit.

Cost is probably prohibitive but extra long twins are better for adult guests in the guest room than twins.  Twins work great for kids though.  

Free WiFi would be nice but I would guess pretty expensive for the owners’ annual MF.  If no WiFi is available at least a rent-a-WiFi would be nice.  That way someone who has their lap top can access it on an “as needed” basis.

I think a lot of ideas are coming in from those of us who do not own there and so therefore do not have to worry about the MFs. In that case, gold plated bathroom fixtures – no, just kidding but as a board member you already know you have to look out for the owners’ costs.  

Charlie D.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree Murphy beds are better to sleep one than sofabeds.  One of my resorts has them and I have slept on the Murphy bed at least 10 nights in the past 2 years.  Can't tell the diffence from my bed at home as it is a real bed.


----------



## Floridaski (Oct 9, 2008)

*Try this company for great sofa beds and chairs*

Rick and Cindy,

Check out this local Summit County company that manufactures sofa beds and chairs specifically for the resort industry.  You can pick out your own fabrics and style. 

They are a great company to work with and their sofa beds are the most comfortable and well built that you will find.  You just CAN NOT find a high quality, RETAIL sofa bed that will stand up to timeshare use.  This company does not sell to the retail trade but only to high end resorts.  I think they will be more then happy to sell to a timeshare.  We found them via Keystone Resort Management of Vail Resorts.  Obviously, Vail Resorts has a relationship with Sofa Mec but they were willing to sell to us for our one individual unit in a Keystone development.

We have first hand experience with this company and it is worth going out to look at their designs.  Their furniture will more then likely cost you less or the same as normal retail.

Here is the link

http://sofamech.com/index2.htm


----------



## Nancy (Oct 9, 2008)

*Additional Thoughts*

Twin vs. Queen.  On second thought, I'm not sure which is best.  We have twins in our condo here, but the reason is they were here when we bought the condo.  Most of our guests are couples or one person, so a queen might be preferable to them.  Occasionally have had 2 grandkids (boy and girl), so then the twins work out better.

The one thing that bugs me most about timeshares is the lack or dishes.  They only have the number of plates, etc. for the number of people a unit sleeps.  Sometimes you have company, sometimes you've used a plate or two, etc. and don't have enought to serve a meal on.  Also in smaller units (sleep 2 or 4) it causes you to run the dishwasher more often that necessary because you run out of plates.

Nancy


----------



## CATBinCO (Oct 9, 2008)

Free wi-fi, for sure.

I'm in CO too and I like the idea of lodge/rustic theme for the decor.

Something I noticed at a recent stay in Breckenridge is how I really wanted a DVD player in the master bedroom. Sure, there's usually one in the main living room. But I would love for there to be a DVD player in every bedroom. Also, I hope the size of the TV is appropriate to the room. We stayed at the Marriott in Breck recently and the TV in the master bedroom was too far away from the bed and too small for the room. I don't really care whether it's flat screen or not, but it needs to be the appropriate size for the room at least!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 9, 2008)

We actually do have wireless internet in units, which I was able to try out while we were there in July.  The wireless worked well for me, and I believe we are still in testing stages on connectivity in all units.  My particular unit is very close to the clubhouse, so I had a strong signal.  Some units are not getting a great signal, but that is a work in progress.  Wireless internet is a must have, that is for sure.  Gotta be able to access TUG! :rofl: 

Janie, I am so glad you weighed in here, being an owner.  The televisions haven't gone into the bedrooms yet.  I am pushing for televisions in both bedrooms, mounted on the walls, which would be back-to-back, easy for cable installation.  

Drawer hardware is a great idea, but I would have a difficult time picking something that would work on a contemporary oak drawer.  I have been trying to picture what would look good.  I think it's a great idea.  

We have such a love for the place, it really is hard to be objective.  I think (most of) the kitchens are gorgeous.  The lino is cheap, but I don't know how those floors will hold quarry tile and underlayment.  The builder originally didn't do a very good job in building the place.  We do have some that were done in quarry tile, which is cracking like crazy (NY8 has the quarry tile), and that is because our management company hired a company that did a lousy job and didn't use cement board under the tile.  I am pretty angry about that, but the most important thing to do right now is FIX it.  

What do you all think of bringing the quarry tile into the dining rooms?  The president wanted linoleum brought into that area. UGH!   I cannot stand the idea of lino in a dining room.  We are going to have the paneling on that one dining room wall taken off for sure.  It's dark and dreary.  BA7 has the paneling off, and they also cut one of the kitchen walls that face the dining room to create a counter that separates dining room and kitchen.  It looks very updated, and is a great place for the phone.  

Spruce green would be a great color.  Love the idea of great barbecues, but we cannot have them on each deck because this is a high fire area, and the codes require that grills be in the open.  

We lack wall space in these units, which is why the pres was wanting the flat screens on the wall above the fireplace.  The fireplace takes up a full corner of the room, angled.  There is no other place for a flat screen, unless we have the same old televisions stands, which I disdain.  Some of the televisions, in the end units, sit right in front of the windows.  I would like to get rid of those small windows.  

The living rooms are very small.  That is one thing about the place that is very limiting.  We cannot do any kind of pit group or sectional, unfortunately.  There is only one wall that can even hold a sofa, and the two chairs have only a space in front of a window.  We were talking about an ottoman for the chairs, but must choose between coffee table and ottoman, basically.  I think we should have a cushion made that fits on the coffee table, maybe?  Or a coffee table that is upholstered, with a tray in the middle.  I saw one of those while searching online.  The current coffee table is smaller than it needs to be, but not by much.  

Our maintenance fees were traditionally very low, but they weren't covering any replacements of anything, so we are using a special assessment that we have been billing for 3 years now, and it was mostly used by the kitchen remodels and the exterior work.  We have two years left of the assessment, which is going to be enough to do just about everything I am imagining, barring any unusual expenses, like roof replacements.   

Our sheets are very high quality, and they aren't even white, they are light green.  The king pillows on the new beds were also amazingly comfortable, but I don't know whether they were high quality or not.  I thought the towels were good, too, but I cannot remember how thick or large.  I think they were better than the standard.  If not, we can do that easily enough.  

Janie, love the idea of the outdoor hot tub, with a nice landscape surround.  I guess we could even do the outdoor hot tub on the existing deck in the clubhouse, if it is big enough.  I have never thought of an outdoor hot tub, but the idea is a really great one.  I suppose the whole owners won't go for it because they would have to pay half of the cost, and they don't tend to okay anything that will require a huge assessment.  And, frankly, I wouldn't appreciate them using something we purchased, so we couldn't do it without their 33/60 portion of the cost.  I am going to a meeting with them on Saturday, to represent the timeshare owners.  

I would LOVE an outdoor hot tub.  We have those on every deck at Val Chatelle, and we use it every day during our weeks there.  I think a hot tub would require an enclosure with a good roof that would withstand the heavy snow.  Otherwise, how would you get into it.  And the snow fall would really cool it off quickly if it was open to the weather, so we would probably have to keep it covered (and then you have lots of people pulling of the cover and not putting it back on).  I will think about this more before bringing it up on Saturday.  Perhaps I should call a few hot tub stores and get ideas.  

I will bring up the landscaping issue along Nystrom and Ptarmigan buildings with the board as well.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 9, 2008)

linsj said:


> I don't care if the countertops are granite or not. (I can't tell if they are!) And stainless appliances don't appeal to me; they are always full of fingerprints. White appliances make the kitchen look bigger; I hate black ones.
> 
> Here's what matters to me:
> *free wifi
> ...


 


Boy, you hit it right on the head!

I like to read and can't believe the lack of lights and comfortable seats.

Also, i want something on each side of the bed, a lamp and a surface.  And i want some towel racks in the bathroom.
The wrost place for comfort was staying at Holiday Hills, no drawers, no racks, no closets, not bedstand.  

I don't care if they have granite countertops, I am only there for a week to relax and enjoy myself.


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 9, 2008)

*My 2 cents worth..*

(1) DO NOT spend extra money for any form of stainless appliances. In a few years people will look back at them in the same way we viewed Harvest Gold and Avocado in the kitchen.
(2) Yes on the hook-up for MP3 and other electronic devices, I am a grandma but I know it is where music is going.
(3) High grade linens -- but do a 'test wash and dry' on them before committing to a large quantity.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 9, 2008)

Resort improvements at one OBX resort that have been most appreciated based on member comments have been:
1. free wifi
2. flat panel TV's - try to get ones with built in DVD
3. adding TV's in master BR or 2nd BR if not there already
4. right-sizing furniture from overly large to that which is managable for the room.


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 9, 2008)

Cindy,

Re: Flat pannel TV mounting locations, again our little SCI put in a swing arm mount for the flat pannel TV in each living area they update.   The arm lets the users position the TV for the best view from where ever they are sitting and folds flat against the wall when not in use. 

You indicated a lack of viable locations in the units, but an arm like this might provide you some additional possibilities.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey Carolinian!  Yes, I think those additions are very important.  Our living rooms are just so small, and I think we should be very careful not to buy furniture that will crowd that room.  

There are so many complaints of dirty carpet through the II comment cards.  I don't know how we can combat that, unless we clean the carpet every week, but then people would complain that the carpet is wet.   I wish people would take better care of the carpets in timeshare units.  It is the one thing we cannot take care of as well as we would like.  

I am very interested in that television mount that is adjustable.


----------



## smcintos (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi Cindy ;  Here is my idea, why don’t we pull the carpet in the entry hall, dining room, and living room and replace it with a nice wood or composite wood floor. We could then add some nice area rugs in the large rooms and they would be much easier to maintain.  We can leave the carpet in the bedrooms. If a area rug gets  ruined we can replace it without much cost. The wood floors also go along with the mountain lodge décor.

Steve


----------



## linsj (Oct 10, 2008)

Unlike most people, I don't care about big screen or flat screen TVs. But I do want one in the bedroom/master bedroom. 

When I go with a friend, we book a one bedrooom, thus we need a sofabed since we don't share the only bed. And sometimes we don't want to watch the same TV show at night, so a second set in the bedroom helps.

Cindy, I think it's great you're getting input like this.


----------



## Janie (Oct 10, 2008)

I love the wood floor idea!  There are some inexpensive pre-finished engineered wood floors out there that wear very well and are quick and easy to install.

Maybe the entry hall s/b ceramic tile that continues into the kitchen.  With everyone coming in and out with ski boots, the entry hall gets really wet.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 10, 2008)

Janie said:


> I love the wood floor idea!  There are some inexpensive pre-finished engineered wood floors out there that wear very well and are quick and easy to install.
> 
> Maybe the entry hall s/b ceramic tile that continues into the kitchen.  With everyone coming in and out with ski boots, the entry hall gets really wet.



Janie, when are you going to join the board?   Are you coming to the annual meeting?

Steve, we can talk about that at the annual meeting, and I know you will be there.  Are you coming the day before?


----------



## smcintos (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes I will be arriving in Denver at 11:40 am Friday, I understand we are meeting at the resort on Friday so I have a rental car reserved. Got a great deal on the car through priceline for $32.00 total. I am so happy to finally get started. Now lets just keep the train moving. I also like the idea of Flat screen TV's they look classy, and the leather chairs sound great. I did not go during my week but my family did and they said carpet needed help. Thats why I thought of the wood floors. 

Steve


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 10, 2008)

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...11284740&ec=BC-EC877-CatHome&pos=7&lang=en-US

That is a link to the leather chairs.  I think they would be perfect.


----------



## barndweller (Oct 10, 2008)

Cindy, Here's a thought I'll throw out on the twins vs queen bed problem. We own at Masters Villas in Mesquite. It is a really small complex with maybe 25 units, all 2 bedroom. Most have a king in the master, queen in the 2nd bdrm and a sofabed in the LR. There are about 1/4 of the units with twins in the second bedroom. When we reserve we can request the confuguration we need. You might consider doing a few units with twins but most with queens in the second bedroom.


----------



## smcintos (Oct 10, 2008)

Cindy:

  The chairs seem very nice and look to be good quality. You can’t beat the price 2 for $599.00. I would vote for these as long as we can afford them. I did some checking on wood laminate flooring and prices range from around $2.00 per sq foot to about $ 4.00. All the flooring I looked at had either a 25 or 30 year warranty. I don’t know how big the rooms are but I think flooring can be done with a low cost and big improvement. We need to get big changes for the least amount of money, of course without sacrificing quality. Let me know if you need me to help check prices and such on ideas. Always glad to help.

Steve


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 10, 2008)

smcintos said:


> Cindy:
> 
> The chairs seem very nice and look to be good quality. You can’t beat the price 2 for $599.00. I would vote for these as long as we can afford them. I did some checking on wood laminate flooring and prices range from around $2.00 per sq foot to about $ 4.00. All the flooring I looked at had either a 25 or 30 year warranty. I don’t know how big the rooms are but I think flooring can be done with a low cost and big improvement. We need to get big changes for the least amount of money, of course without sacrificing quality. Let me know if you need me to help check prices and such on ideas. Always glad to help.
> 
> Steve



Steve, when we are up there, let's be sure to go to James 4.  That unit has all of the upgrades of paint and carpet, although the furniture is dismal,  the paint is such an improvement.  

The week of our visit is the maintenance week, so we can look at all of the units you want to see that day.  I don't want to go through all 26, but it would be nice to give you a good idea of the varieties of furniture, carpet and linoleum in the units.  I hate the inconsistency.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 10, 2008)

barndweller said:


> Cindy, Here's a thought I'll throw out on the twins vs queen bed problem. We own at Masters Villas in Mesquite. It is a really small complex with maybe 25 units, all 2 bedroom. Most have a king in the master, queen in the 2nd bdrm and a sofabed in the LR. There are about 1/4 of the units with twins in the second bedroom. When we reserve we can request the confuguration we need. You might consider doing a few units with twins but most with queens in the second bedroom.



We could do that.  Most of the owners are going to want to stay in their fixed unit /fixed week, but we can ask exchangers if they have preferences.  

I still like the idea of adding a bed in the loft of the 3 bedrooms, then getting rid of the sofabed.  There is no reason to have that many sofabeds at the resort.  Beds can be had for a decent price, and I am all for a couple of queens, a pair of nightstands, and a dresser up in that loft.  

The 2 beds just seem so small compared to the 3 beds, without that loft and 3rd bedroom.


----------



## Garnet (Oct 11, 2008)

*A good Designer is WORTH IT!!!!*

I love a lot of the ideas out there-but, I am surprised about the designer comments.  A good designer is worth every penny...  These are decisions you and many other will live with for years.  Maybe even try 2 designers for varying view points.  I have a great one (sorry, SF bay area) that is really good at using what you already have in the home.  Meaning, she is good at our limitations/space constraints.  Yes, it will run $100 plus an hour---worth every penny.

Please...no off whites...nice honey yellow or tan to deep tan is sooo much more pleasing....think nice model homes.

Granite counters I think are a priority, and here to stay.  Low maintenance and easy to clean.  Problem with sharp knives, is so many people just throw all knives (including wood handled ones) in the dishwasher.

How about dish drawers?  I usually run the dishwasher every day in a TS unit.  Uses tons of water.  Dish drawers would probably cost more to purchase initially-savings over time may make them worth it.  

I like stainless-its a nice neutral. Not too important, but if you do-go with the "platinum" or brushed stainless for no finger prints.

BBQs on decks may cost too much.  Nice multiple gas BBQs on property a must have.  Same with jacuzzis.

I don't know what your game/activity room is like.  A pleasant, well equiped game room can practically make a vacation during rainy/blah days...esp. if you if have kids with you.

But really...a good designer would be WELL WORTH the INVESTMENT you are about to make.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 11, 2008)

A designer chose the pink chairs.   

Yep, we might talk to a designer.  I just don't want the one we had last time.  

We cannot have BBQ grills on the decks; it is all about the fire codes in the dry mountains.  There are grills in the community area outside.  I need to check those out next month.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 11, 2008)

Garnet said:


> I love a lot of the ideas out there-but, I am surprised about the designer comments.  A good designer is worth every penny...  These are decisions you and many other will live with for years.  Maybe even try 2 designers for varying view points.  I have a great one (sorry, SF bay area) that is really good at using what you already have in the home.  Meaning, she is good at our limitations/space constraints.  Yes, it will run $100 plus an hour---worth every penny.
> But really...a good designer would be WELL WORTH the INVESTMENT you are about to make.



Second that. We have gone through 3 unit renovations with our 4th coming up in 2010 at Cypress Pointe Resort. One was "Board/Management" design, one with a poor designer and the last (and next) with costly professionals.  And multiple, full model units. Worth twice what we paid for the ideas and results we got.  The first two renovations were disasters - the last a score and the next - can't wait until we post the model photos in a few weeks. It is a home run that makes new resorts look bad in comparison.  So (within reason) spend for professional design advice and get properly sized/designed/constructed furniture for a timeshare. It makes all the difference. A coordinated vision and design makes or breaks a renovation cycle IMO.  Most people don't have that talent while a good designer has it in spades.


----------



## SBK (Oct 11, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Cindy --

Thanks so much for starting this thread.  I'll be sharing these comments with the members of our BOD.  We are trying to do much the same thing with our much older resort.  To give you a hint -- our RCI number is 0047.

We have five buildings, including a nineteenth century inn and two other buildings on a golf course, and two unusual buildings on the waterfront.  We are looking for low cost, high impact ways to improve our units.

It is very helpful to hear firsthand what people think is important.


----------



## tombo (Oct 11, 2008)

Granite counter tops and Stainless steel appliances are the current "must have" kitchen items this year. They will go out of style in a couple of years to be replaced by the newest must have items.Forget those high dollar items and make sure you have nice looking appliances (white preferably) and a durable counter that is reasonably priced. Stained concrete and synthetic counters are cheaper and just as durable.

Flat screen TVs with a good cable package are a must have for upgrade. Buying new picture tube TV's is like buying new 8 track players. Why buy obsolete technology? 

I almost never see a good comfortable RECLINER in the den at timeshares. I feel sure that most people have a recliner in their den at home. I know that I love my recliner at my house.
I would love to see a recliner in every timeshare I stay in!

Have a TV with cable in the den, and also TVs with cable in ALL of the bed rooms.


----------



## mamiecarter (Oct 14, 2008)

*Get more bang for the buck*

How can you afford to do all of this? 

Granite counter tops are overpriced and not that important. Oak furniture is great. Why get rid of it? Good TVs are essential and computer access too. Prioritize and spend money where it will have maximum impact.

Helpful friendly staff is more important than decor. Think about extra training and incentives for your staff. I will not go back to places where the staff makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a slightly different take.  You indicate in the thread title that you want to cater to exchanger's tastes.  I think that should be low on your priority list.

What you should do is focus on maximizing appeal to owners.  Maybe I'm "old school", but I think exchanging is a fringe add-on to timesharing, not the essence of timesharing.

Catering to exchangers is appropriate only to the extent that owners deem it important.  In any situation in which you might be balancing owner desires versus possible exchanger attractiveness, owner desires should receive strong preference.  

Budget and finances, of course, is where those collisions are most likely to occur.


----------



## MaryH (Oct 14, 2008)

Cindy,

Definitely free wifi.  If it is not cost effective to have it throughout the resort, I would be okay with a high capacity router in the club lounge / club house.

I pay attention to bathroom and kitchen.  

One thing I like from my frequent hotel stays are the new curved shower rods that gives a bit more space.  Another is the larger shower head...

Kitchen needs a few decent pans (preferable nonstick) and some good knifes and a cutting board.

A comfortable chair and some good reading lamp is useful for those stay in nights.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 14, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I have a slightly different take.  You indicate in the thread title that you want to cater to exchanger's tastes.  I think that should be low on your priority list.
> 
> What you should do is focus on maximizing appeal to owners.  Maybe I'm "old school", but I think exchanging is a fringe add-on to timesharing, not the essence of timesharing.
> 
> ...



Steve, the owners are our priority, and we even sent a survey to the owners that was very detailed and thorough.  We wanted to let them know we cared about their desires, and it was the FIRST time any board has ever cared to hear the owners' opinions.  That is a sad state of affairs, isn't it?  

This is an older resort, and I can tell you that some sofas are the ORIGINALS.  That makes those sofas 28 years old.  I didn't believe it was possible, because our unit has a much newer sofa, but one of the new board members is an original owner, and he insists that his sofabed in his unit is as old as the complex.   

We walked through all the units in mid-July, and I cannnot even be objective about the place, I am so fond of it.  I know we need carpet in some units, and some quarry tile in a few of the units is cracked beyond belief because it was installed by a bad company, but I think those are easy fixes.  

The new leather chairs would be a wonderful addition, and some new sofabedss, a little paint, carpet (some units) and decor, and we would make owners happy.  But I want more than that.  I want the units to be the same.  I would like to strive for the same furnishings and decor in the units.  I don't like that some units have off-white carpet (that is brand new and already heavily stained ), and some have grey carpet (ugly as sin).  I like the brownish carpet we have in James 4, and I like everything about the decor in that unit. 

Mamie, our kitchens are already remodeled and have a solid-surface product, rather like Corian or Silestone, though I don't know what it is.  It is very attractive and is a grayish tan with speckles.  It is wearing beautifully.  Some units are missing that upgrade, and I want to see it added where it is missing very soon. 

The WI-FI was easy, very cheap, and the cost is shared amongst all the owners, both whole owners and timeshare owners, with several "hot spots" that works for all units.  People just need to figure out how to use it, and I hope we have directions for that.  I need to ask that question........

The Master association has been working on the exterior of the resort.  They have been taking most of every dime of our special assessment to get the paving, painting, building, etc., done.  Once that debt is paid to the whole owners by the timeshare owners, we will be able to spend some of the upcoming payments of the assessment to fix up the interiors.  

The assessment was $184 X 5 years for the 3 bedroom units, and $168 X 5 years for the 2 bedroom units.  I wasn't on the board when this assessment was decided.  I was actually against it.  

The old board pushed hard to remodel the kitchens with the first year's assessment.  The kitchens are really nice.  We will have one assessment left to do the furnishings we are talking about.  I know that doesn't sound like a lot of money, but we plan to increase the maintenance fees from the old amount to get more in reserves.  

We are at $351 for a 2 bedroom unit, $384 for a 3 bedroom unit.  

That is way too low to keep things up, so it's a huge increase we are going to need to get things done within 3 years, and our owners will be angry at teh increase, I am sure.  I think we need to go to $420 for the 2 bedrooms and $480 for the 3 bedrooms.  It's either an increase, or we will need to assess again!  I don't want to do that.  The old board just loved assessments.  

*THIS IS SHOCKING*:  I have my issues with the old board members, who OKAYED, an assessment six years ago that paid for the TREX decks and the clubhouse refurbishments.  We paid $612 X 50 weeks per unit= $30,600, while the whole owners paid about $2,000 for those new decks (maybe they paid even less than that, I would have to look it up).  I got on the board to keep that kind of thing from happening again.  

There are all kinds of reasons the old board gives for this horrible decision, but in the end, none of them holds water.  All 60 units at the resort should have paid for the refurbishment equally. * It is because of this assessment*, which timeshare owners are oblivious as to what the old board did, *that some owners think that timeshare is a horrible waste of money*, so they pay the PCC's to take their units back.  I was one of those angry  owners, but I did something about it, and I got on the board.


----------



## bugzapper (Oct 15, 2008)

Cindy,

I applaud what you are trying to do for Twin Rivers. There are some things that you could do that would have a huge positive impact for your resort (such as getting rid of the dated dining room paneling). Other things you cannot change (such the size and layout of the bathrooms and living room). Find ways to emphasize the positives and to minimize the negatives. 

One mistake that is sometimes made while updating an older timeshare is to over-furnish a smaller condo with furniture that is just too bulky for the alloted space. That was a problem during my stay at French Ridge in Breckenridge. They had real nice new furniture that was hard to get around because it just didn't fit. Furniture doesn't have to be large to be comfortable--it should, however, be contemporary and match some unified theme.

During our stay in a two bedroom Bancroft unit a year and a half ago, I noticed that the pluses include a large deck facing the Fraser River, a nicely equipped kitchen, and a large storage closet. The filthy carpet was huge negative. It looked as though skiers must have worn their boots into the condo and smeared snow and mud all over the place. I don't know that hardwood floors are the answer, since mud and snow can be so hard on them, as well. It might help to have a tiled pathway from the front door to the back door, where the storage closet exists, and where people are likely taking their ski equipment at the end of the day.

Be realistic in your expectations for the place. Given the layout, your units will never look like the Hyatt. I doubt that putting granite tops in the kitchen would really give you much bang for the buck. Remodeling to get a master bathroom or jacuzzi tub would be prohibitive. Updating the bathrooms with new tile and fixtures, however, would be a huge positive. 

Providing furnishings comparable to those provided by Wyndham resorts might be a reasonable goal. Their resorts are pretty consistent in the amenities offered--even down to the kitchenwares provided--making for a comfortable stay. Anything beyond that level of quality is probably not worth the cost, given Twin River's limitations.

Just my 2 cents.


----------

